# Lsu wrapped custom g. Loomis



## AustinP

Had Ron at HHT here in P.C. rewrap my Loomis after one of the smaller gold mildrums broke on the ring with spring guides, has both colors of LSU jerseys on the guide wraps and near the loomis logo just the white jerseys purple that they have.


----------



## cody&ryand

Not a LSU fan but that really looks good as a combo


----------



## AustinP

cody d said:


> Not a LSU fan but that really looks good as a combo


thanks bud appreciate it!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Nice set up. That's some good looking work!


----------



## AustinP

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Nice set up. That's some good looking work!


Thanks man, Im really happy on how the reel and rod look!


----------



## flukedaddy

Man there is some time in that baby. Looks nice I guess Go Gators.


----------



## a

i always wanted a graphite king rod.....whats the model #?


----------



## 16983

Geaux Tigers


----------



## CAJUN

I like it, looks nice. GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## tigerbait

Wanna sell it? Looks great!


----------



## AustinP

Geaux Tigers Yall! ^




tigerbait said:


> Wanna sell it? Looks great!


And I dont think I could sell this rod right now ha, they havent made this blank in years and its probably my favorite rod I own haha


----------



## lsucole

How and Who did the reel ?


----------



## AustinP

lsucole said:


> How and Who did the reel ?


Its a secret ;]


----------



## skiff man99

geaux tigers!!! thats badass, i wouldnt mind getting one of my staals done like that


----------



## AustinP

skiff man99 said:


> geaux tigers!!! thats badass, i wouldnt mind getting one of my staals done like that


man dont gimme ideas now, i got a silver 250 that might need some class added to it haha


----------



## DAWGONIT

perfect for 'catfish' or 'tiger sharks?'

thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## AustinP

I see what you did there man ahaha ^^^


----------



## Livebaitr

Not an LSU fan, but that is some nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinP

Livebaitr said:


> Not an LSU fan, but that is some nice work!:thumbsup:


all compliments to the work goes to Ron at Half Hitch here in PC for the rod and the reel goes to Rick Champagne (Squidder) on this forum and many others that I've seen him on!


----------



## CLJ

Sweet! Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## AustinP

CLJ said:


> Sweet! Geaux Tigers!!!


Geaux Tigers!!!


----------

